# Cebit 2011, mit Freikarten/Fachbesucherkarten unter 16 jahren einlass?



## Bass (16. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
Zusammen ich habe heute zufällig gelesen, dass man mit einer Freikarte/Fachbesucher Ausweis unter 16 Jahren rein kommt stimmt das?
Kontrollieren die das nicht.
Ich frage deshalb da ich warten werde bis es für die CeBit 2011 Freikarten gibt und ob ich eine von den Freikarten, die ich dann auf mich registriere , meinen Freund geben kann, der unter 16 Jahren ist.
Und er ohne Kontrolle wegen des Tickets rein kommt.


----------



## rabe08 (16. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe noch nie erlebt, dass da was kontrolliert wird. Die Tickets sollten vorher online aktiviert werden, dann geht es durch die automatischen Drehkreuze. Da stehen zwar ein paar Leute rum, aber dass die jemanden kontrolliert haben, glaube ich nicht. Die stehen da rum für Leute, die Ihre Tickets nicht aktiviert haben und das noch machen müssen. Die werden dann an die Hand genommen (oder in den Schwitzkasten) und zum nächsten PC geführt. 

Die Cebit hat doch nur ein Interesse: Viele Besucher. Viele Besucher heißt viel Relevanz. Egal ob die 3, 16, 30 oder 80 sind. Darum werden die Tickets an die Aussteller so billig abgegeben. Im letzten Jahr habe ich was von 58 Cent pro Ticket gehört bei Abnahme von mindestens 1000 Stück... Die Ticketpreise für die Privatbesucher sind so hoch, damit diese glauben, etwas besonderes zu besuchen


----------



## DAEF13 (16. Dezember 2010)

Das interessiert mich auch, da ich nächstes Jahr auch zur Cebit gehen möchte, aber halt nur 14 (1/2) bin...
Man kann also alles außer der "speziellen" Events (Intel Extreme Masters etc.) besuchen?


----------



## F3IIX (16. Dezember 2010)

Jo, kommst halt auf das normale Messegelände und nur für spezielle Sachen wie Planet-Reseller oder diese Gaming-Geschichten muss man sich seperat ausweisen bzw braucht die passende Karte.

Die Altersbeschränkung ist doch eigentlich eh lächerlich. Wird eh nicht kontrolliert und die CeBIT ist mittlerweile doch eh ne Kiddie-Messe geworden....


----------



## Bass (16. Dezember 2010)

*eticket*

hmm nun stelle ich mir noch eine Frage.
Wenn ich nun gratis etickets bekommen würde , die ich beide auf meinen Namen registriere, könnte dann mit einen von denen auch mein Freund rein?
Und kann ich durch das Drehkreuz und dass selbausgedruckte ticket in den Automaten stecken oder muss ich es vom Personal einscannen lassen.
Und wenn die es selber einscannen fällt dass dann nicht auf ,dass dort zweimal der selbe NAme steht?


----------



## Superwip (16. Dezember 2010)

Warum willst du sie überhaupt zwei mal auf den selben Namen registrieren lassen?


----------



## Bass (16. Dezember 2010)

Oh stimmt hast du auch wieder recht.
Eigentlich mach ich mir nur Gedanken, ob er reingelassen wird da er hal noch 15 ist.


----------



## mixxed_up (17. Dezember 2010)

Mit einem Fachbesucher oder normalem Ticket kein Problem, kommst dann auf jeden Fall rein. Bin ja auch schon zweimal drin gewesen.


----------



## Superwip (17. Dezember 2010)

ja, im Normalfall überprüft das niemand, ist denen ja eigentlich auch egal, da muss man sich schon sehr blöd anstellen


----------



## Bass (19. Dezember 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Mit einem Fachbesucher oder normalem Ticket kein Problem, kommst dann auf jeden Fall rein. Bin ja auch schon zweimal drin gewesen.


Auch mit einem Eticket?
Denn ich glaube beim Eticket scannen die das selber ein.
Da ist die Warscheinlichkeit höher als wenn man durch den Automaten geht.


----------



## GaAm3r (27. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe gelesen das alle mit einem neuen Perso umsonst reinkommen


----------



## Superwip (28. Dezember 2010)

Aber wer hat den schon... und wer will den schon...?


----------



## mixxed_up (1. Januar 2011)

Bass schrieb:


> Auch mit einem Eticket?
> Denn ich glaube beim Eticket scannen die das selber ein.
> Da ist die Warscheinlichkeit höher als wenn man durch den Automaten geht.




Nö, alles kein Problem, war wie gesagt schon zweimal da. Einmal mit einem regulären Ticket, einmal mit einem eTicket, gab keine Probleme.


----------



## UltraGraniat (2. Januar 2011)

Ich dene, es waere auch zuviel aufwand fuer die mitarbeiter dort jeden besucher auf alter zu pruefen,
da zumal viele z.B 16 sind und wie 22 aussehen 

die muehe machen die sich auf keinen fall denke ich 
aber darueber mach ich mir als bald 18 jaehriger keine sorgen


----------



## Stricherstrich (1. März 2011)

Eticket hab ich auch würd mich auch Intressieren,bin leider ers 15 :/
Auf die IEM komm ich so auch nicht oder da muss man Personalausweis vorzeigen oder?


----------



## Stricherstrich (1. März 2011)

Schon einer Erfahrung gemacht von Heut ob man unter 16 reinkommt?


----------

